# DIfference between Flourish Excel and Flourish and Flourish Iron?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't see a picture.

However, Flourish Excel is a liquid carbon substitute, whereas Flourish and Flourish Iron provide micronutrients (the latter providing more iron).


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Flourish is a micronutrient mix, including iron, which is balanced well enough for most tanks.

Flourish Iron provides only iron, no other micronutrients. It's typically used in addition to Flourish when your tank requires more iron than Flourish provides.


----------



## redhairsunshine (Feb 8, 2011)

Is the Excel good and actually works? Also, do you need to use anything else with it? Does that provide co2 or is there some other form of liquid/tablet for that (don't want to get into a co2 injector for a low light tank). (sorry to piggyback your thread) Thanks!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

redhairsunshine said:


> Is the Excel good and actually works? Also, do you need to use anything else with it? Does that provide co2 or is there some other form of liquid/tablet for that (don't want to get into a co2 injector for a low light tank). (sorry to piggyback your thread) Thanks!


It works but, not as good as having pressurized co2. I used it for a year before I got pressurized co2................slow growth and the plants looked little less than decent. You can also use Metricide 14 which is cheaper than Excel. You can do a search on this forum about Metricide 14.


----------



## redhairsunshine (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone ever used the fertilizer pellets or the super concentrate liquid from: 

http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_own_SUBSTRATE_VITALIZATION_p/fert.htm

and are they any good??????


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I did not. I use RootMedic root tabs and DIY root tabs to complement EI dosing. It works great for me.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

So should I get the Flourish for that price? (6.99) that sounds good, but will it work well? I keep NL Hygro, Java Fern, Hornwort, Cabomba, and Giant Baby tears. And somehow some mondo grass, which is not aquatic. And I keep many types of shrimp as well, and have some very well diffused DIY Co2 (drop checker blue).


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So should I get the Flourish for that price? (6.99) that sounds good, but will it work well? I keep NL Hygro, Java Fern, Hornwort, Cabomba, and Giant Baby tears. And somehow some mondo grass, which is not aquatic. And I keep many types of shrimp as well, and have some very well diffused DIY Co2 (drop checker blue).


I see that you have 2 small tanks , a 7.9g and a 2.5g. I will use the RM liquid ferts (macros and micros) and RM tabs. Ask Justin from RM..........I think he sells a good package that includes everything you 'll need. Btw, I am using the RM line to dose my 10g tank. Easy to do since you only have to deal with 2 bottles.


----------

